# NVIDIA GeForce 680i Motherboards Do Not Support Quad Core Yorkfield



## malware (Nov 28, 2007)

*NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboards Do Not Support Quad Core Yorkfield*

You may've heard the rumors too, but I waited on purpose before posting this one. It's now confirmed by NVIDIA what's up with 680i motherboards supporting the new quad core Yorkfield processors:


> The (680i) MCP fully supports both dual core Wolfdale and quad core Yorkfield, but at the board level, a motherboard circuit change is required for quad core YF.


All NVIDIA nForce 680i motherboard owners should have in mind that their current mainboard won't support Yorkfield, probably not even if a new BIOS is released. Hardware modification is needed, which most likely means you have to buy a new motherboard.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## thebeephaha (Nov 28, 2007)

Screw that... :shadedshu


----------



## cepoi (Nov 28, 2007)

how about 650i?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 28, 2007)

I guessed that that why im goin to a 780i board


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2007)

must be nice to have all that money to upgrade quad-annually


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats real shitty. who's gonna get a new chip and board at the same time when just the chip is $300+?


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to the world of *Nvidia boys and girls!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 28, 2007)

That is pretty shitty, I mean a good 680i mb will still set you back a couple of hundred.  They are still the top of the range nvidia chipset.  And yet they won't support the new cpu's....   

I reckon they should offer a replacement for everyone, that is BS.

At least there will a whole heap of 680i boards on the bay cheap as...


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone think this has to do with DDR3?


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol nice way of intel and nvida to  all there fanboys 
DAAMIT FOR TEH WIN


----------



## a111087 (Nov 28, 2007)

That is a difference between AMD, NVIDIA, and Intel.  But I'm sure the level of performance will not stop enthusiasts.  After all, both i680 and YF is for enthusiasts with a deep pocket.


----------



## DaJMasta (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess that's another thing to make the 780i chips stand out, since it's mostly a 680i.


Too bad it doesn't support it, but it's not that surprising..... considering how many chips the 6x0i series supports, it's almost about time that one wasn't supported.



That being said, this means that in the coming months we could see more 680i based boards which DO actually support quad core yorkfield, which could be a cheap high-performance alternative when released.


----------



## malware (Nov 28, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> lol nice way of intel and nvida to  all there fanboys


Intel has nothing to do with that, or you want a free technical support to ship with your Yorkfield, and replace the circuit on your mobo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2007)

i say the board makers should reimburse you/discount off  "Improved" 680i motherboard for 25% since they f!@#$% up big time


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> i say the board makers should reimburse you/discount off  "Improved" 680i motherboard for 25% since they f!@#$% up big time


How did they f!@#$% up? How long ago was 680i released, and how long ago was Yorkfield's specs and details announced? I suppose you expected them to just know ahead of time, how to accommodate the new chip. It's not like they have a crystal ball or anything.


----------



## v-zero (Nov 28, 2007)

Well this sucks flying cock.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Nov 28, 2007)

its pretty obvious that you just cannot trust the intel platform for a guaranteed future decent length upgrade path, its just a shame that Nvidia is seemingly following that trend.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, it's all about the power regulation circuts, as Intel changes its VRM specs with every new CPU and it's impossible to predict this. It has nothing to do with DDR3, as this will come with the 790i chipset.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2007)

cepoi said:


> how about 650i?



Same, they dont even support the Wofdales very well...low power phase count in most of them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2007)

TBH, I will be surprised if the 965/975 will support Yorkfields @ 45nm effectively but thats my guess.....not fact so dont quote me.  There are loads of occasions though where motherboards dont fully support newer tech that is released like 2 years after the motherboard so this does not surprise me really, I am sure we could all think of examples of that.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> Does anyone think this has to do with DDR3?



No because the 780i boards are DDR2 not 3, the 790i boards are DDR3


----------



## hacker111 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes indeed...time to buy new motherboard....


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hasn't ASUS already said their 680i boards WILL support Yorkfield?

My guess is this only applies to the reference boards, which are shit anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks certain that quad 45nm are out for the 680i mobo's, my commando is looking good though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well poop.

Oh well, I'm happy with my Q6600 for the time being anyway.  And like others have said, the current 45nm quads are for enthusiasts with enthusiast pockets, so a new motherboard shouldn't be a big stretch for them.


----------



## insider (Nov 28, 2007)

Even the P965 boards supports the Yorkfield, this is certainly my last nvidia board, POS!


----------



## HaZe303 (Nov 28, 2007)

Im so glad I sold my 680i. I never liked that PoS anyway, crappy board that has more flaws than good. Sure its a great overclocker, but it kills ram´s, has problems with raid and many other problems at the same time. Not worth it! My suggestion is, if you have a 680i board still, sell it ASAP!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Us SLI users don't really have that option.  Though I already planned on getting a 780i board when they come out.  The crappy quad-core overclocking of the 680i boards should be enough to keep people wanting the 45nm quad-cores away from them already.

I haven't really had major problems with my 680i boards.  My first eVGA board died, and the replacement had a bad case intrusion sensor.  They definitely don't kill RAM, I've had the same 2 sticks of RAM in my eVGA board and then my P5N32 for a year now with no problems, and I even run them at voltages slightly higher than they are specced for.  My only real complaint is the down right crappy Quad-Core overclocking, which I am hoping will be fixed in the 780i boards.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 28, 2007)

How long has the 680i series been out anyway?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not cool.  They guaranteed that it would be compatible.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Not cool.  They guaranteed that it would be compatible.



They guaranteed it would be compatible with 45nm CPUs, which is it, not specifically 45nm Quad-cores.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> They guaranteed it would be compatible with 45nm CPUs, which is it, not specifically 45nm Quad-cores.



O darn.  But they have let me down.  AMD on the other hand, my board is compatible with the Phenom!  WOOT!  And it is only 570sli.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure this really just comes down to Intel making some minor change on the Quad-Core 45nm chips that no one was expecting, which makes them incompatible with a lot of motherboards.  They did the same thing with the Pentium Ds, and then the Core 2s.  I still have boards that only support up to Pentium 4s.


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Even ASUS doesn't confirm yet that the 750i and 780i are Yorkfield ready.

Probably just an oversight and/or it's in testing.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 28, 2007)

Damnit now i have to upgrade to 780i for yorkfield or peryn, FUCK!!

and i dont want to buy DDR3 yet its way to expensive, good thing 780i will be DDR2 and only the 790i will support DDR3


----------



## insider (Nov 28, 2007)

Never mind the Yorkfield nonsense now, Nehalem is due out soon afterwards anyway...


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 28, 2007)

insider said:


> Never mind the Yorkfield nonsense now, Nehalem is due out soon afterwards anyway...



Thats when I plan to upgrade

Hopefully this time next year DDR3 will be a little (alot!) cheaper with better timings.


----------



## effmaster (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought that you always had to change out your motherboard when getting a new Intel CPU if you wanted the *MAXIMUM BENEFITS* of the Processor.

Doesnt it all have to do with the socket type for the Processor?

I could have sworn I had heard somewhere awhile ago that the YorkFields would be using a Different socketype anyways. Am I confused here or something?


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 28, 2007)

Intel is trying to kill nvidia right next to ati. Intel's own crossfire based graphics systems will be out by this time next year. 

I believe intel switches the boards up so much so they can keep selling new platforms to boxed based companies. With intel there is almost no upgrade path. At least with no upgradability, intel only has to worry about highest performance possible. No compromises have to be made for backwards compatability in new chips, kind of opens up the slate.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 28, 2007)

insider said:


> Even the P965 boards supports the Yorkfield, this is certainly my last nvidia board, POS!



Not all. The ASUS Commando supports YF at OC speeds meaning that you first have to plug in a 1066 / 800 FSB CPU, OC it to 1333 MHz, save the CMOS settings, shutdown, install the YF processor, you're ready to go. But ofcourse, you'll have to update the BIOS before you can do all that.

Thumb rule: New Intel processors like Intel chipsets. It always takes time for 3rd parties to make compatible core-logic.

VIA and SiS have given up, earlier they used to come up with reasonably good chipsets like the VIA PT800, etc. Neither of these have a FSB 1333 supportive chipset, as also ATI.


----------



## insider (Nov 28, 2007)

That's simple, most board now can clock beyond 500 FSB.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 28, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Intel is trying to kill nvidia right next to ati. Intel's own crossfire based graphics systems will be out by this time next year.
> 
> I believe intel switches the boards up so much so they can keep selling new platforms to boxed based companies. With intel there is almost no upgrade path. At least with no upgradability, intel only has to worry about highest performance possible. No compromises have to be made for backwards compatability in new chips, kind of opens up the slate.



Yeah? Then look at AMD. In the last 5 years, they've changed their CPU socket FIVE times: Socket A > Socket 754 > Socket 939 > Socket AM2 > Socket AM2+ (compatible with AM2).

At least Intel kept the LGA 775 way back since Prescott. And you very much can use a Prescott on a X38. When D975XBX was launched as Intel's flagship desktop board, it didn't support Conroe, a simple BIOS update did the trick.

Perhaps the only CPU vendor that didn't do significant changes to its platform is VIA.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Nov 28, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Intel is trying to kill nvidia right next to ati. Intel's own crossfire based graphics systems will be out by this time next year.



Doesn't Intel plan on having processors capable of doing graphics and physics all on its own? I was reading about it back in April when Intel purchased Havok, something called the Larrabee with "Tens of cores". Intel wants to kill AMD, nVidia and anyone else who wants anything to do with computers apparently. For the love of god Intel, take Creative down too!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 28, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> Doesn't Intel plan on having processors capable of doing graphics and physics all on its own? I was reading about it back in April when Intel purchased Havok, something called the Larrabee with "Tens of cores". Intel wants to kill AMD, nVidia and anyone else who wants anything to do with computers apparently. For the love of god Intel, take Creative down too!



Creative? Pray why? How is Creative of any competition to Intel? WTF are you smoking?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2007)

insider said:


> Even the P965 boards supports the Yorkfield, this is certainly my last nvidia board, POS!



Yes but some P965's already have some issues supporting Wolfdale Quads, not in their compatibility but in their power regulators, they may support Yorkfield Quads but it is  likely that on the lower to mid range boards you aint gonna get a lot out of some of them (if you overclock) apart from perhaps the higher end boards with at 4-6 phase power.

Edit:  Also some manufacturers are listing P965 boards of theirs that WILL support the future 45nm tech, Asus site even lists thier 680i....... problem here is that some people will think they automatically support Yorkfield Quads when in fact they will not, in these cases the reference is to 45nm dual cores.....AKA Penryn, apparently not all 45nm ready boards will support 45nm Quad cores and please remember this is not "native" support but a BIOS update to enable support where as the P35 and x38 has native support.  It seems that most 975 boards wont support 45nm from what I can see?


----------



## zCexVe (Nov 28, 2007)

Shit..I just got a Striker extreme and waiting for the 45nm Yorkfields and Wolfdales to be out to buy one.Now I,m not sure whether the new 45nm wolfdales will fully compatible with 680i chips.I think it might be due to the VRM that Intel changes every time.My friend have an NF 4 SLi X16 Intel chipset based ASUS board which its 2nd gen supports core 2 not his.May be this will be done with the 680i non-reference boards too like Striker.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> Shit..I just got a Striker extreme and waiting for the 45nm Yorkfields and Wolfdales to be out to buy one.Now I,m not sure whether the new 45nm wolfdales will fully compatible with 680i chips.I think it might be due to the VRM that Intel changes every time.My friend have an NF 4 SLi X16 Intel chipset based ASUS board which its 2nd gen supports core 2 not his.May be this will be done with the 680i non-reference boards too like Striker.



Yorkfields not wolfdales, wolfdales are current 65nm quads.  To answer your question regarding your board and to re-iterate what I said in my previous post, your board WILL support Dual core 45nm processors but not Quad core, for Asus owners take a look here to be precise, this will show you specific compatibility, notice many boards do support 45nm duallies but not quads:

http://event.asus.com/mb/45nm/

You may be interested to see that the new 780i DDR2 chipset DOES NOT support Quad core 45nm cpu's


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> http://event.asus.com/mb/45nm/
> 
> You may be interested to see that the new 780i DDR2 chipset DOES NOT support Quad core 45nm cpu's



Yes, like I said in #34, but I think they are in the middle of testing those boards with Yorkfields. I highly doubt NVIDIA would release their next gen board without supporting the new processors. (they might as well fold up their chipset division if they did that)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Yes, like I said in #34, but I think they are in the middle of testing those boards with Yorkfields. I highly doubt NVIDIA would release their next gen board without supporting the new processors. (they might as well fold up their chipset division if they did that)



A bit worrying tho if they dont actually know now dont you think?  Asus clearly are saying as of NOW they dont, I am not saying they wont, just mentioning that if NVidia dont actually know for sure yet then as you said....they may as well pack up and go home


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> A bit worrying tho if they dont actually know now dont you think?  Asus clearly are saying as of NOW they dont, I am not saying they wont, just mentioning that if NVidia dont actually know for sure yet then as you said....they may as well pack up and go home



Yeah, I know. Alot is up in the air right now. That ASUS 45nm support page used to have the 975 boards as supporting 45nm CPU's, but they took them off a couple of weeks ago. They do say they will be (and are) updated/adding boards in the future, so you never know (c'mon P5W DH)


----------



## OrbitzXT (Nov 28, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Creative? Pray why? How is Creative of any competition to Intel? WTF are you smoking?



Bleh I got sick of them, my b-gears with the CMI8788 sounds tons times better than the many Audigy's and X-Fi's I've owned in the past. Creative survives on it's past successes, if it was a brand new company created today with the exact same lineup and support, or lack thereof, it would be a failing company.


----------



## insider (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you kidding me, an integrated POS sound device better than the XFi cards???? lol


----------



## vaperstylz (Nov 29, 2007)

Just my opinion,but i think this is intels way of punishing nvidia for not handing over the keys to sli.Pre-retail Penryn silicon ran just fine on the 680i reference platform.Intel made whatever changes it made to the yorkfields after widespread belief and assurances from nvidia that the Yorkfields would indeed perform and overclock on the 680i's.Intel then started promoting its skulltrail platform with the obvious expectation that nvidia would open sli up.When Nvidia declined this is the consequence.Of course this is all just pure speculation on my part......But i'm really interested in hearing anything that shows my speculation to be wrong......But what does it matter anyway we the end users are the ones who really get screwed here.Both Intel and Nvidia will both go on with their respective corporate lives and soon all of this will be just a bad memory.But it sure sucks to be caught in the middle of some corporate bullcrap....Anyways I'm waiting for the end of 2008 for intels "true" multicore architecture,i'm patient like that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe thats why Nvidia is dabbling in Crossfire.


newtekie1 said:


> Us SLI users don't really have that option.  Though I already planned on getting a 780i board when they come out.  The crappy quad-core overclocking of the 680i boards should be enough to keep people wanting the 45nm quad-cores away from them already.
> 
> I haven't really had major problems with my 680i boards.  My first eVGA board died, and the replacement had a bad case intrusion sensor.  They definitely don't kill RAM, I've had the same 2 sticks of RAM in my eVGA board and then my P5N32 for a year now with no problems, and I even run them at voltages slightly higher than they are specced for.  My only real complaint is the down right crappy Quad-Core overclocking, which I am hoping will be fixed in the 780i boards.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

vaperstylz said:


> Just my opinion,but i think this is intels way of punishing nvidia for not handing over the keys to sli.Pre-retail Penryn silicon ran just fine on the 680i reference platform.Intel made whatever changes it made to the yorkfields after widespread belief and assurances from nvidia that the Yorkfields would indeed perform and overclock on the 680i's.Intel then started promoting its skulltrail platform with the obvious expectation that nvidia would open sli up.When Nvidia declined this is the consequence.Of course this is all just pure speculation on my part......But i'm really interested in hearing anything that shows my speculation to be wrong......But what does it matter anyway we the end users are the ones who really get screwed here.Both Intel and Nvidia will both go on with their respective corporate lives and soon all of this will be just a bad memory.But it sure sucks to be caught in the middle of some corporate bullcrap....Anyways I'm waiting for the end of 2008 for intels "true" multicore architecture,i'm patient like that



NVIDIA can always nut-kick Intel by completely stopping the production of SLI chipsets for intel and prioritizing with AMD, the way they did with the nForce 2. The nForce 2 was _the_ chipset that came to AMD's rescue during its darkest times with the K7.

Imagine users having to opt for a AMD Agena or Sandtiger just to be able to use SLI. Result: Crash in the sales of high-end Intel processors at the enthusiast segment, and also mainstream as AMD would make cheaper quad-core CPUs and x8 x8 SLI going to them.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> TBH, I will be surprised if the 965/975 will support Yorkfields @ 45nm effectively but thats my guess.....not fact so dont quote me.  There are loads of occasions though where motherboards dont fully support newer tech that is released like 2 years after the motherboard so this does not surprise me really, I am sure we could all think of examples of that.



975 will. Even abit will be releasing a new BIOS supporting 45nm CPUs. (dual and quad as far as i know)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> 975 will. Even abit will be releasing a new BIOS supporting 45nm CPUs. (dual and quad as far as i know)



My point was....even if the board is listed as supporting BOTH dual and quad core 45nm chips, many 975's are not great qual overclockers now on Wolfdales let alone when Yorkfirld arrives, but as it stands at the moment.....As I understand it, the majority of 975's will not support Quadcore 45nm chips but as you said, that may change but in my opinion "support" and actually work with effectively (for overclockers, yes I know there arent that many of us) are 2 different things.

What we do know is that boards that simply have a BIOS update to enable them dont tend to work nearly as well as boards that are "native" to the technology.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Support should be good from what I've been told. Of course it still comes down to real-world. Which BIOS devs are severly out of touch with.


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

The ES Yorkfield chips worked fine on the i680/i650 boards, Intel changed something internally (on purpose no doubt) for the retail version, the fact that it can run on even the older revised 975 boards highlight the cheap cost cutting power supply designs on the nvidia boards.

SLI license declined = good bye nvidia


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

"SLI license declined = good bye nvidia" ----????


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

They refused an SLI license to Intel for use on their own Intel chipset based boards, Intel responded by making it more difficult for nvidia on the Intel platform, apparently modified the ES yorkfield core, not disclosing full details of the yorkfield core needed by nvidia for fuly stable operation on nvidia boards, you can't do much if Intel doesn't fully disclose these details.

Others speculated it was nvidia simply using the above excuse to drop further support for their existing i6x0 boards so they can sell more of their new chipset.

The engineering sample Yorkfields was fully operational running on beta bioses, something changed either by nvidia or Intel.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

insider said:


> They refused an SLI license to Intel for use on their own Intel chipset based boards, Intel responded by making it more difficult for nvidia on the Intel platform, apparently modified the ES yorkfield core, not disclosing full details of the yorkfield core needed by nvidia for fuly stable operation on nvidia boards, you can't do much if Intel doesn't fully disclose these details.
> 
> Others speculated it was nvidia simply using the above excuse to drop further support for their existing i6x0 boards so they can sell more of their new chipset.



Can't NV have a brighter future if they made better chipsets for AMD. And did "something" to make NV cards perform with the AMD platform. An in this way capture the entire industry? So AMD regains the "elite gaming processor" status thru NV which it had back when you had the AMD SanDiego core + NFORCE 4 SLI.


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

Not really, Intel platform sells much more hardware then AMD platform, since AMD bought ATI (they make decent board chips) they can produce their own boards with AMD/ATI chipsets without nvidia.

Intel doesn't need nVidia (or anyone else for that matter), AMD/ATI would only need nVidia in the short run, in the long run they can both cut nvidia out of the motherboard market, that's the whole point with Intel's move, they not only want more CPU sales, they want more board chipset sales, they want it all!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2007)

insider said:


> Not really, Intel platform sells much more hardware then AMD platform, since AMD bought ATI (they make decent board chips) they can produce their own boards with AMD/ATI chipsets without nvidia.
> 
> Intel doesn't nVidia, AMD/ATI would only need nVidia in the short run, in the long run they can both cut nvidia out of the motherboard market, that's the whole point with Intel's move, they not only want more CPU sells, they want more board chipset sales, they want it all!




so nvidia is out in teh "cold"


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

They were immediately after AMD bought ATI, Intel doesn't need to buy nvidia for their GPU on a CPU die chip to compete with AMD's fusion, they could expand their own graphics division.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

insider said:


> They were immediately after AMD bought ATI, Intel doesn't need to buy nvidia for their GPU on a CPU die chip to compete with AMD's fusion, they could expand their own graphics division.



Intel graphics....you mean that pony express? Yeah right.

What I meant was....NV make the best GPUs. If NV also made their GPUs perform better with AMD and also their quad SLI and made a chipset that performed better than the AMD's own chipset, that would be the smartest retaliation.

...and ppl would be drawn to AMD just for better gfx performance.


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

You are forgetting the lower/mid end graphics market accounts for the most sales, nvidia may have the best performing cards but Intel still makes more money selling crappy integrated solutions than their 8800GT 

AMD's fusion and Intel's equivalent would cut the overall system cost by a bit.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

insider said:


> You are forgetting the lower/mid end graphics market accounts for the most sales, nvidia may have the best performing cards but Intel still makes more money selling crappy integrated solutions than their 8800GT
> 
> AMD's fusion and Intel's equivalent would cut the overall system cost by a bit.



yeah but try playing Crysis on fusion...you'll "Cry SiS"


----------



## insider (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes but again you are talking about a much smaller market at the high end than at the low end of the graphics market, the vast majority of the money is made in the low end, low cost sector where price is very sensitive.

The integrated CPU/GPU chips from Intel/AMD would completely wipe out nvidia current market share in the low end sector, and they do make a lot more money from the budget end than from their high end cards.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 29, 2007)

insider said:


> Yes but again you are talking about a much smaller market at the high end than at the low end of the graphics market, the vast majority of the money is made in the low end, low cost sector where price is very sensitive.
> 
> The integrated CPU/GPU chips from Intel/AMD would completely wipe out nvidia current market share in the low end sector, and they do make a lot more money from the budget end than from their high end cards.



For all those 2D-only people, there's VIA and SiS. Where I live (India), all state departments run AMD Athlon XP chips on a VIA KM400.   Now that's over 4 million PCs running VIA.

The sole reason why VIA hasn't yet come up with a mid/high end chipset for AMD is this.

The market price of a surplus Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton core) in India: $15.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2007)

btarunr said:


> For all those 2D-only people, there's VIA and SiS. Where I live (India), all state departments run AMD Athlon XP chips on a VIA KM400.   Now that's over 4 million PCs running VIA.
> 
> The sole reason why VIA hasn't yet come up with a mid/high end chipset for AMD is this.
> 
> The market price of a surplus Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton core) in India: $15.



You could make some serious money there you know and I could help you!  There is still a fairly big market in Europe for Bartons, especially the UK, I still see 3200+ Bartons going on E Bay here for £80....thats almost $170US!!!!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 30, 2007)

Its been pointed out before how Intel cant seem to get it in their skulls to make shit compatible. Every new chip seems to require a newchipset and mobo combo. Its damn ridiculous.


----------



## effmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Its been pointed out before how Intel cant seem to get it in their skulls to make shit compatible. Every new chip seems to require a newchipset and mobo combo. Its damn ridiculous.



they are compatible but what this thread is saying is that you won't get the full power of the processor like you would with a new chipset thats why so many processors werecompatible with LGA 275 and it rocked for those without enough cash to buy a new mobo same with AMD but even with their new procs you still needed to have a new mobo that fully used its potential


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 30, 2007)

if it's a 775 chip.... it should F-ing work on all 775 boards. what the hell is wrong with intel?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Can't NV have a brighter future if they made better chipsets for AMD. And did "something" to make NV cards perform with the AMD platform. An in this way capture the entire industry? So AMD regains the "elite gaming processor" status thru NV which it had back when you had the AMD SanDiego core + NFORCE 4 SLI.



well i think thats why Nvidia is working on Crossfire, make the cards work with it so you can have them on both Intel and AMD chipsets. now if they would do that with their existing SLI boards, many would jump to them, since most Gamers of the past used Nvidia chipsets with ATI graphics.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 30, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> well i think thats why Nvidia is working on Crossfire, make the cards work with it so you can have them on both Intel and AMD chipsets. now if they would do that with their existing SLI boards, many would jump to them, since most Gamers of the past used Nvidia chipsets with ATI graphics.



I didn't get you. You mean to say that Crossfire being able to work on a NVIDIA chipset?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2007)

no no, Nvidia Cards working In Crossfire without SLI motherboard.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 30, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> no no, Nvidia Cards working In Crossfire without SLI motherboard.



WHOA! That's a shock! This will kill SLI.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You could make some serious money there you know and I could help you!  There is still a fairly big market in Europe for Bartons, especially the UK, I still see 3200+ Bartons going on E Bay here for £80....thats almost $170US!!!!!!



I'm pathetic at logistics and foreign trade. Plus the customs and excise dept of England sucks to the core. I bet it would nullify the low price, if I were to send you a crate-full of surplus Bartons. But India is still a part of the British commonwealth and there are some trade provisions. I don't know. Four years ago, I was charged £20 at Heathrow when carrying a SB Live! to my cousin who lives in London. Unlike other 3wd nations, India has unusually cheap computer hardware thanks to next to zero import-duty imposed by the government on electronics from Taiwan and there's a trade agreement with Malaysia...which directly impacts the prices of AMD and certain Sony products as they're manufactured there. Check my system specs. Now if you were to make a replica of my PC at your place you'd easily end-up spending £250 more. If ever you were to come to India as a tourist, bring in some extra cash (NEVER swipe your card here), go to Nehru Place in New Delhi or Lamington road in Mumbai (two of India's largest electronics markets) and you can take home a loot and laugh your arse off at your friends back home for how much you ended up saving. And which is the best time to visit India? The next time the English cricket team tours India....because that's when a lot of visa procurement procedures are relaxed on the grounds of the commonwealth relationship between the countries. Same applies to the Commonwealth games hosted by India, 2010

Oh....Barton 2600+: $12 
T-Bred B 2800+: $13
Palomino 1800+: $6

(All prices are OEM, no Heatsink/fan)

whoever is selling a barton 3200+ for £80 is an absolute snitch!

A lot of discontinued hardware sells herein India for peanuts. I'm amused at all of this being a revelation for you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not a revelation for me, I have been to India many times, I know the economy fairly well.  I was not thinking of sending crates lol, just the odd few here and there, it's pretty easy really, at those prices you could declare the package as a gift and therefore no tax on import.  How do you think I got my current CPU for half the price it costs in the UK?  I bought it off E Bay from an American Guy who then got his partner in Malaysia to send it to me.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 30, 2007)

£80 for a Barton makes me laugh, really. You get a 6000+ Windsor for that price. Only a classified fool would buy that. else for 80, you get a Athlon64 X2 4000+ (Brisbane) + AMD 690V based micro-ATX board. 

Anyways, even a fair vision of the Indian economy is a great feat, for 80% of the people here don't even know as much as you do. You've been here a few times. I'm sure you'd be knowing of these people called "baniyas" who stock up food-gain and act real stingy? Well the govt did the same. They imported AMD K7 parts disproportionate to their required quantity and they're all rusting now. The govt plans to put them to use by donating them to schools among villages as part of the Prime Minister's development programme. MSI was given a huge order for the KM3M-V (and you guessed it....they're rusting too).

But seriously, those surplus K7 chips enjoy the same reputation as stray dogs. They've lost significance and are waiting to go to some village where they'll chug-on with kids. "K7" is as popular a word as "P4" in the local jargon. And on a comic note, it's a revelation for me, that the UK and some EU nations are craving for them....£80...hahaha.

Army man eh? First guns now computers, an awesome mix. Did you mod guns?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

btarunr said:


> £80 for a Barton makes me laugh, really. You get a 6000+ Windsor for that price. Only a classified fool would buy that. else for 80, you get a Athlon64 X2 4000+ (Brisbane) + AMD 690V based micro-ATX board.
> 
> Anyways, even a fair vision of the Indian economy is a great feat, for 80% of the people here don't even know as much as you do. You've been here a few times. I'm sure you'd be knowing of these people called "baniyas" who stock up food-gain and act real stingy? Well the govt did the same. They imported AMD K7 parts disproportionate to their required quantity and they're all rusting now. The govt plans to put them to use by donating them to schools among villages as part of the Prime Minister's development programme. MSI was given a huge order for the KM3M-V (and you guessed it....they're rusting too).
> 
> ...



Of course but for those with a Socket A motherboard and DDR333 memory who have no money for example then it would appear to be an option for them, especially as they will have an AGP gfx card rather than buying a cheaper AM2 and having to buy a new mobo/ram etc,,,,S939 mobo's with AGP are very rare now in the UK and again cost a premium, but I agree, for me it dont make a lot of sense!

When I say been there serveral times, it's a big place so "there" is pretty relative, I worked in the British High Commision in Delhi for 4 months in 1998, been about 10 times on business and 3 holidays.....so not an expert by any means.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Of course but for those with a Socket A motherboard and DDR333 memory who have no money for example then it would appear to be an option for them, especially as they will have an AGP gfx card rather than buying a cheaper AM2 and having to buy a new mobo/ram etc,,,,S939 mobo's with AGP are very rare now in the UK and again cost a premium, but I agree, for me it dont make a lot of sense!
> 
> When I say been there serveral times, it's a big place so "there" is pretty relative, I worked in the British High Commision in Delhi for 4 months in 1998, been about 10 times on business and 3 holidays.....so not an expert by any means.



If you spent $150 on buying 10 of these K7 chips, it can fetch you £65 each = 650. Not bad. Though you have to make this part of your next trip to India. You can take with you, a lot of things including current-gen AMD products, which of course are really cheap. The Phenom 9500 retails for $210 (PIB)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

btarunr said:


> If you spent $150 on buying 10 of these K7 chips, it can fetch you £65 each = 650. Not bad. Though you have to make this part of your next trip to India. You can take with you, a lot of things including current-gen AMD products, which of course are really cheap. The Phenom 9500 retails for $210 (PIB)



Changed my business now so not expecting to be visiting anymore I'm afraid.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Changed my business now so not expecting to be visiting anymore I'm afraid.



Needn't be business always. Like I said, you can always catch Freddie Flintoff's tail or CWG '10.

There's always lots to see here, as a tourist more than businessman or a G-Man. As incentives, you can take home tons of computer hardware, keep what you want, sell the rest at British market prices and your trip to India would pay for itself and also profit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2007)

i think this is just a bunch of crap, made up to keep everyone thinking about the new intel chips, and keep peoples minds off AMD. think about it..... the 680i is one of the most popular boards out. why would intel do something so stupid as to make a new chip that people couldn't just go buy and slap in their current board? That's too much of a gamble to say that they are just trying to force people to buy intel boards to run intel chips. Because chances are, a lot if people may just switch to AMD.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i think this is just a bunch of crap, made up to keep everyone thinking about the new intel chips, and keep peoples minds off AMD. think about it..... the 680i is one of the most popular boards out. why would intel do something so stupid as to make a new chip that people couldn't just go buy and slap in their current board? That's too much of a gamble to say that they are just trying to force people to buy intel boards to run intel chips. Because chances are, a lot if people may just switch to AMD.


I believe this is true. When Core 2 first came out, there were plenty of 775 boards around that could easily achieve the necessary fsb speeds, but still couldn't support Core 2. Even some of Intel's own boards. I don't think Intel purposely made 680i incompatible. The 680i was built well before the 45nm quads. I don't think 965P/975X support them either(not 100% sure, tho). If Intel did it to their own chipsets, why would they worry about a competitor's chipset?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I believe this is true. When Core 2 first came out, there were plenty of 775 boards around that could easily achieve the necessary fsb speeds, but still couldn't support Core 2. Even some of Intel's own boards. I don't think Intel purposely made 680i incompatible. The 680i was built well before the 45nm quads. I don't think 965P/975X support them either(not 100% sure, tho). If Intel did it to their own chipsets, why would they worry about a competitor's chipset?



But the engineering samples of Yorkfield did successfuly run on 680i. Intel deliberately made the release versions incompatible after NVIDIA declined to license them their SLI technology.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

btarunr said:


> But the engineering samples of Yorkfield did successfuly run on 680i. Intel deliberately made the release versions incompatible after NVIDIA declined to license them their SLI technology.


I feel no pity for NVIDIA anyway. They want to be greedy with SLI, Intel can lock out their chipset with the new chips. I don't see a problem here. I even own a 680i board (that still needs rma'd).


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure how you would make a chip that is already "produced"......as in ES samples to then not be supported by a particular chipset TBH.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure how you would make a chip that is already "produced"......as in ES samples to then not be supported by a particular chipset TBH.



Minor process tweaks, I imagine. Don't really know. Same thing happened with Core 2, however. The ES chips would run on earlier chipsets and boards , but the production chips would not.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure how you would make a chip that is already "produced"......as in ES samples to then not be supported by a particular chipset TBH.



The Retail versions of YF don't support 680i. But the engg. samples did support it. But then they modified the YF from what they were as engg. samples and made them incompatible to the 680i. Read some of the earlier posts of this thread.


----------



## syborfy (Mar 2, 2008)

malware said:


> You may've heard the rumors too, but I waited on purpose before posting this one. It's now confirmed by NVIDIA what's up with 680i motherboards supporting the new quad core Yorkfield processors:
> All NVIDIA nForce 680i motherboard owners should have in mind that their current mainboard won't support Yorkfield, probably not even if a new BIOS is released. Hardware modification is needed, which most likely means you have to buy a new motherboard.
> 
> Source: [H]ard|OCP



I own a Asus Striker which uses a I680 chipset.   So what if I can’t upgrade to a 45nm quad core. Id need to run Win2k3 server to get all 4 cores working. I don’t want to run vista yet. Or I could run ubuntu. 

For all those people bagging out Nvidia etc. Maybe you should try this thing its called Google. I did a lot of research before purchasing my motherboard I new what the chipset would and couldn’t do. The I680 over clocks very well as long as you use decent ram etc etc. 

I know I will buy a new mother board and ram and CPU around the time mine wont run any games, I cant see that happening for 12 to 18 months.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2008)

syborfy said:


> I own a Asus Striker which uses a I680 chipset.   So what if I can’t upgrade to a 45nm quad core. Id need to run Win2k3 server to get all 4 cores working. I don’t want to run vista yet. Or I could run ubuntu.
> 
> For all those people bagging out Nvidia etc. Maybe you should try this thing its called Google. I did a lot of research before purchasing my motherboard I new what the chipset would and couldn’t do. The I680 over clocks very well as long as you use decent ram etc etc.
> 
> I know I will buy a new mother board and ram and CPU around the time mine wont run any games, I cant see that happening for 12 to 18 months.


Intel chipsets overclock better.

And you don't need 2k3 to use a quad core. Where did you get that notion? Quad cores are fully supported in XP. Just ask any of the dozens of quad core users on this board, that still use XP. Myself included.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> How did they f!@#$% up? How long ago was 680i released, and how long ago was Yorkfield's specs and details announced? I suppose you expected them to just know ahead of time, how to accommodate the new chip. It's not like they have a crystal ball or anything.



agreed, does anyone Remember, or actully how many of you are old enough is the better question to Remember Coppermine-T and Tutaline P3. None of the Socket 370 boards supported them made prior due to voltage changes. This is somewhat similar, its hardware level support. Intel knew about there future plans, and such thats why there P35/965 boards can do this. Also just a note how many VIA PT890 or 900 based boards can do this, or the SIS chipsets that support Core2, where there chipsets hampered in this also, i say if so then its no ones fault, hardware changes.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Intel chipsets overclock better.
> 
> And you don't need 2k3 to use a quad core. Where did you get that notion? Quad cores are fully supported in XP. Just ask any of the dozens of quad core users on this board, that still use XP. Myself included.



Some people confuse 'cores' to 'processors' or 'sockets'. Windows 2003 can take upto four 'processors' implies that it can take four sockets in all, each socket having x number of cores.


----------

